# Milsurp CZ-82 on the way!!



## Dlpz87 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I'm excited, my first pistol is on the way from J&G. I go to pick it up Wednesday I'm guessing (two-day shipping from today?). I feel like a small child waiting for Christmas. Even though I'm broke, I can't wait to get it and post some impressions and photos on here!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smt023

:watching:


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

CZ-82? Doesn't that shoot 9mm Makarov? That's an intresting choice. Enjoy it though.


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mannn, I cant wait to shoot that thing. It looks awesome


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a great low budget choice.

The 9x18 is a little bit weak for such a 'large' gun, but still, you will be getting a high quality modern pistol that is an outstanding entry level handgun. Learn to shoot it well, and caliber won't be such an issue.

Eventually, you will probably want to move up to at least a 9mm for personal defense, or maybe down to a .380, but in a smaller platform. But I'm betting that you will always keep the CZ-82 and will always enjoy shooting it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

From the info I've seen from a a 9x18 can get around 1033 FP/s
and the 9x19 around 1377 FP/s

I didn't have a lot of bullet weights here and all my ammo books are at the place I reload so I didn't have a lot of info to look at.

I did find a page at http://www.gunshowroom.com/hand_gun_ballistics.htm
that I found this info at..It can give you an idea of what your looking at I reckon.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dlpz87 said:


> Well, I'm excited, my first pistol is on the way from J&G. I go to pick it up Wednesday I'm guessing (two-day shipping from today?). I feel like a small child waiting for Christmas. Even though I'm broke, I can't wait to get it and post some impressions and photos on here!


Congrats...looking forward to range report.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bisley said:


> That is a great low budget choice.
> 
> The 9x18 is a little bit weak for such a 'large' gun, but still, you will be getting a high quality modern pistol that is an outstanding entry level handgun.


Unless you roll your own ammo, I don't see how this is a good "low budget" choice. Granted, the gun is cheap, but holy crap the ammo is expensive (atleast from what I've seen). The price of that ammo can trump the price of the gun _very_ fast, in my opinion.

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Good point. But when I was young and in a hurry, I would have rationalized it out this way:

It's about $0.28 a shot, versus $0.24 a shot for 9mm. Still, you get a high quality shooter for ~$250 versus an XD-9 for ~$550. Instead of saving up that extra $300, you could have fired over a thousand rounds of 9x18. 

So, while your buddy was holding out for a 9mm, you have already learned how to shoot. So, you can now afford to taper off a little bit on the the number of rounds you fire, to offset the higher price.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bisley said:


> Good point. But when I was young and in a hurry, I would have rationalized it out this way:
> 
> It's about $0.28 a shot, versus $0.24 a shot for 9mm. Still, you get a high quality shooter for ~$250 versus an XD-9 for ~$550. Instead of saving up that extra $300, you could have fired over a thousand rounds of 9x18.


Wow, who is setting the prices in Texas? My XD's were both about $400 new, and they can be found used for $400 or less. So, in my opinion, a $150 price difference in the gun isn't worth it considering the price and availability of 9mm Luger. Just my .02

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> So, in my opinion, a $150 price difference in the gun isn't worth it considering the price and availability of 9mm Luger.


Well, you're certainly entitled to have an opinion.

And give me a link for one of those sub-$400 XD's. I think I'll pick one up.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bisley said:


> And give me a link for one of those sub-$400 XD's. I think I'll pick one up.


http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=109064457

There's one that sold, just as a reference. I didn't say it was all that common, but those types of deals are out there. I've also seen great deals on XDTalk. Obviously the deal is better is you find one near you. I just sold my bi-tone service for $400 in an FTF deal, and it was in excellent condition. So, the deals are out there.

When you find you're sub-$400 XD, let me know what you think of it.:watching:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## Dlpz87 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow guys, thanks for all the replies! It should be in today, so I'm freaking out already.

It was exactly 200 shipped, and about 10 bucks a box for the ammo (50 rounds). I don't mind paying a little more, it's not a 9mm to .45 price difference. 

I wish I could have found a sub-400 dollar XD, but my price range was rather limited to about 250 bucks and below. I felt like this was one of the better, name brand (kinda), choices available to me. You wouldn't believe how much people are asking for old k-frames and used berettas/springfields/glocks around here in NC. 

I'm looking forward to shooting it on Friday. Will update again once I get it in and find a camera to take some pics!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dlpz87 said:


> Wow guys, thanks for all the replies! It should be in today, so I'm freaking out already.
> 
> It was exactly 200 shipped, and about 10 bucks a box for the ammo (50 rounds). I don't mind paying a little more, it's not a 9mm to .45 price difference.
> 
> ...


Bottom line is you are the one that has to be happy with your choice. As long as you have that it's all worth it:smt1099


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you made a good choice. Congratulations!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Bottom line is you are the one that has to be happy with your choice. As long as you have that it's all worth it:smt1099


Agreed. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Dlpz87 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I picked her up today! She's an 85 model, so about 2 years older than I. Pretty well worn, but, she looks like she'll clean up well with a refinish and some new grips. Broke her down and cleaned the barrel and barely oiled the slide. Now she slides extremely smooth. Trigger pull is amazing, I haven't shot many hand guns, but this is probably the smoothest trigger this side of any .22's I've shot. That polygonal bore is very misleading at first, but holding it up to a bulb I was able to make out the rifling..pretty neat.

I know I don't have any pics up, I have a camera, but no power cord .

Maybe someone will bring a camera on Friday when we all go shooting!


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah let us know how it shoots? I have seen those at J & G for cheap. I might pick one up if it works good for you.


----------



## bmup (Oct 26, 2008)

I realize I'm a little late to the party but I hope you had a good experience with your *new* CZ 82. I bought my first one at a gun show back in April & was impressed at the accuracy and the overall Fun Factor. It fits my hand right and points like an extension of my hand. YMMV but I love these and I just bought another one at a gun show Sunday.

For deals on ammo, check here: http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=9x18 (Makarov)

Please wander thru the entire site & other calibers, join up & update online deals as you can. Its good for all of us. Great website!

Bmup

(BTW- I am in no way affiliated with said website. I just found it on a Google search & bookmarked it. It's only as good as the latest inputs by users like you and me. :smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Good choice. That is next on my 9mm Mak list. (have a PA-63 and a Mak). The round is nice. maybe not 9mm luger, but.....in my guns very accurate. Wolff Military classics get a lot out of this round for a store brand, albeit a dirty one. My 9x18 has been from $8-$13/50. My 9mmhas been from $11-$15/50. and that is boxed brand name, not reloads from GAA or AAA.
Enjoy. Lets see pics and targets.


----------

